
YC Summer Batch, Corona and Investments - bingewave
Because of the Corona virus, we are likely headed towards a recession&#x2F;depression, with a predicted slump in new Q2&#x2F;Q3.<p>A few questions I have are:
1. How will that affect the likelyhood of startups raising?
2. Is now the right time to enter programs like YC? Or would it be better to wait?
3. Should startups focus more on sustainability at this stage over growth?
======
byoung2
Lots of big companies were started during recessions [1]. This current crisis
is unique in that certain markets are actually thriving, such as delivery
services like Postmates, Doordash, Instacart, grocery, shopping like Walmart,
Target, and Amazon [2], and remote working and entertainment services like
Zoom and Netflix. You could see what services we need for future crises like
these (pandemics, fires, earthquakes, floods, war) and build up a startup
around that.

1\. [https://medium.com/swlh/13-massive-companies-that-started-
du...](https://medium.com/swlh/13-massive-companies-that-started-during-a-
recession-ba769e38d0ad)

2\.
[https://www.forbes.com/sites/johnkoetsier/2020/03/24/covid-1...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/johnkoetsier/2020/03/24/covid-19-app-
economy-instacart-walmart-costco-way-up-uber-and-lyft-drop-like-rocks/)

